# Medium Ale?



## chave982 (Aug 9, 2007)

So I have a recipe that's calling for "a bottle of beer, preferably a medium ale".  What's a good-tasting, widely available brand of beer that fits that description?  Thanks!


----------



## healthyfoodie (Aug 9, 2007)

sierra nevada pale ale?


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 9, 2007)

What's the recipe?
Michelob Amber Bock is a good all purpose cooking brew.
Readily available, not too expensive, you can even drink the 
leftovers... 
Pale Ales.. Saranac, Sierra Nevada, Longhammer are good
for fish especially, nice light and fruity!


----------



## bowlingshirt (Aug 9, 2007)

Sam Adams Boston Ale


----------



## chave982 (Aug 9, 2007)

GrillingFool said:
			
		

> What's the recipe?
> Michelob Amber Bock is a good all purpose cooking brew.
> Readily available, not too expensive, you can even drink the
> leftovers...
> ...


 
This actually for a chili recipe.  Most of those beers I've never heard of, and probably aren't available in any of the bars around me, except for Michelob.


----------

